# Advice: Optimal 4K Monitor for GTX 1080 Ti?



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

Budget: $900
i want the best i can get to utilize my gpu, any suggestions? please label the specs of the monitor Hz, ns, color depth g-sync

Cutrently i have a 60hz 10bit non-g sync 4k monitor


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.prad.de/test-kaufberatung/testberichte/test-monitore/

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews_index.htm


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.prad.de/test-kaufberatung/testberichte/test-monitore/
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews_index.htm


Too much to look at and different language xD


----------



## ruff0r (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Too much to look at and different language xD


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews_index.htm is in English?
Also since i can not recommend ANY 4k Displays.

I give you an oddball 2,5k or 1440p which is Perfectly to push the high refresh rates with an 1080ti.
Also what are you looking for, 60hz, Ultra Details 60 hz, ultra details 1xxhz?  If you want anything above 60 and medium Details you will need SLi.
*ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR 27" 2560x1440 1ms 165Hz G-SYNC Display Colors : 16.7M (real 8 bit)*


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

filter newegg for 4k monitors in the price range around 900$ and you will have list of possible monitors
then check if reviews are available.
on last page of the reviews prad.de have summary table for the review (like this). translate only the table and compare 

edit:
list of 4k monitors with review 
https://www.prad.de/test-kaufberatung/produktsuche/monitor-suche-datenbank/ergebnis-monitor-suche/
they are sorted by entry date in db, newest to oldest.
row named "testbericht" contains links to the reviews.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

Also im limited to amazon aswel


----------



## kastriot (Mar 13, 2018)

Acer Predator XB321HK


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Acer Predator XB321HK


Looking for 144hz or 120hz 4k


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Looking for 144hz or 120hz 4k


lost cause.
unless you'd like to buy on blind w/o reviews.
most of 4k 120-144hz are either comming soon or introduced to the market too soon to have proper review


----------



## kastriot (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Looking for 144hz or 120hz 4k



Dream on..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Dream on..


So currently 1440p 165hz is much better for gaming than 4k?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm rocking a 24" 165hz 2560x1440p gsync.  its better pixel density than standard at this rez (closer to 4k) and you know i can actually run games on it at high refresh. 

i got mine new for $250 free ship


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

Is ips better than the 1ms variant of that asus?

I may buy it but want to know what im buying


----------



## kastriot (Mar 13, 2018)

You asked for a 4K monitor and i found you best choice, for 4K, for 144Hz gaming you need 2x new 2xxx new generation gpu-s and new 4K monitor who utilise dp 1.4 with DSC to achieve 144Hz@4K so that's you have it.

In&out


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

kastriot said:


> You asked for a 4K monitor and i found you best choice, for 4K, for 144Hz gaming you need 2x new 2xxx new generation gpu-s and new 4K monitor who utilise dp 1.4 with DSC to achieve 144Hz@4K so that's you have it.
> 
> In&out


Im looking for that 1440p asus but 1ms and ips is options that i would to know the differences of


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 13, 2018)

*$995 Acer Predator X34*

As close to 4k and high refresh as you'll currently get with IPS


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

ruff0r said:


> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews_index.htm is in English?
> Also since i can not recommend ANY 4k Displays.
> 
> I give you an oddball 2,5k or 1440p which is Perfectly to push the high refresh rates with an 1080ti.
> ...


Would you know what the difference is with their 1ms and ips variant options?


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

1ms is most likely tn pannel


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> 1ms is most likely tn pannel


Tn better than ips for strictly gaming?


----------



## erixx (Mar 13, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Acer Predator XB321HK



That's mine. Apart from not being über-60Hz, I am very satisfied. I run all my games at 4K and Ultra details, except ARMA3 (a masterpiece of tweaking possibilities with vegetation, shadows, landscape distance, textures...)


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 13, 2018)

Better option. AHVA not TN

*$699 Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz*

*$741 ASUS ROG SWIFT PG279Q*


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Tn better than ips for strictly gaming?


oh boy.
you need quite a lot education in the monitors tech 

ips has better collors and view angles but lower birghtness and cant make more then 75hz
tn has very fast g to g pixel responce times and can do high refresh rates but colors are kind of dimmed (at least on older panels) and view angles are horrible.
above is very very simplified comparison.
i'd recomend you before you buy to go local store and see the difference by yourself.

better explained http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles.htm

edit:
my personal chioce is https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc32hg70qqnxza/
or if space is issue https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc27hg70qqnxza/
but i am amd and g-sync is usless for me.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> oh boy.
> you need quite a lot education in the monitors tech
> 
> ips has better collors and view angles but lower birghtness and cant make more then 75hz
> ...


These ips monitors go to 165hz, also thats why i made this thread i dont know what im buying... I need help. Thank you for helping me


----------



## qubit (Mar 13, 2018)

For that kind of money, definitely get a g-sync one. Alternatively, wait until next year when the 120Hz models come out.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> These ips monitors go to 165hz, also thats why i made this thread i dont know what im buying... I need help. Thank you for helping me


those are VA. it isnt typical ips. that is why i said comparison is very simplified. there are too many different technologies in use and comparison between them cant be put to simple go/no go.
there is summary for every major display tech in the panel tech article. have a look on it to get overview so that you can deside what to compromise with.
sadlly man cant get the best of all 

may be check those
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm
https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG27VQ/
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/aoc_agon_ag352ucg.htm
cant see prices atm thou sry


----------



## erixx (Mar 13, 2018)

ASUS ROG SWIFT PG27AQ 27" 4K GSync is 900 dollar at amazon.us


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2018)

kastriot said:


> 2x new 2xxx new generation gpu-s


How can he need 2 of the new 2xxx series gpus when they arent even out yet, let alone released, let ALONE reviewed? How can you recommend something that no one knows nothing about including you? You officially dont know what you are talking about. 

You dont need 2 new GPUS to run 1440p 165hz


----------



## mohammed2006 (Mar 15, 2018)

i use NEC275UHD and it is good but old i got it on late 2015 or at the start of 2016
i play strategy games like (total war,civ....) and rpg so i prefer color over refresh rate 
if ill buy a monitor today which i am thinking of. it will be Dell UP2718q  color accurate and HDR with 1000 cd/m2 peak


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/PG278QR-2560...r=8-3&keywords=1440p+gsync&tag=tec06d-20&th=1 $650

https://www.amazon.com/PG278QR-2560...r=8-3&keywords=1440p+gsync&tag=tec06d-20&th=1 $750

which do i buy i want one over the other but i need it explaiend to me how one is the better option for gaming


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

How much are the Dell 4k products around you? Normally one of the best color palettes available with good scores across the board....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> How much are the Dell 4k products around you? Normally one of the best color palettes available with good scores across the board....


I learned theres no 120hz 4k monitors yet so i cant see what my 1080ti can really do

So looking for best 1440p


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I learned theres no 120hz 4k monitors yet so i cant see what my 1080ti can really do
> 
> So looking for best 1440p



That 1080ti wouldn't push 120hz by itself anyway... Ask me how I know lol

1440p... Have you been looking normal or ultra wide? I was a sucker for the acer. Played with the Asus too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> That 1080ti wouldn't push 120hz by itself anyway... Ask me how I know lol
> 
> 1440p... Have you been looking normal or ultra wide? I was a sucker for the acer. Played with the Asus too.


I pointed to 2 asus ones that i want i want to know which is better

Scroll up a bit ill buy which is best for gaming


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I pointed to 2 asus ones that i want i want to know which is better
> 
> Scroll up a bit ill buy which is best for gaming



I had the 144hz TN panel model right next to the acer 1440p ultra wide and later the 165hz IPS Asus as well. The TN panel was ugly for colors, but the IPS from both brands had light bleed on the edges.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I had the 144hz TN panel model right next to the acer 1440p ultra wide and later the 165hz IPS Asus as well. The TN panel was ugly for colors, but the IPS from both brands had light bleed on the edges.


Thats horrible, so what do you recommend for gaming ill trust your judgement and ill buy it

Has to be on amazon though


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Thats horrible, so what do you recommend for gaming ill trust your judgement and ill buy it
> 
> Has to be on amazon though



I would get the IPS 165hz Asus or the acer 144-165hz model. Both had light bleed, both are the same panel. Take your pick not a single IPS gaming panel I have seen is light bleed free. 

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-2560x1440-Display/dp/B0173PEX20


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I would get the IPS 165hz Asus or the acer 144-165hz model. Both had light bleed, both are the same panel. Take your pick not a single IPS gaming panel I have seen is light bleed free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-2560x1440-Display/dp/B0173PEX20


i ordered the acer cause it was cheaper


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i ordered the acer cause it was cheaper



I liked that one and the Ultra wide a lot. When they dump a higher refresh rate ultra wide 4k version I'll be getting it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I liked that one and the Ultra wide a lot. When they dump a higher refresh rate ultra wide 4k version I'll be getting it.


its 27 inch too  which is good for when i only side maybe 12 inches away

i have 3 monitors
a 23 3D 1080p, 27 4K and 24 1080p, the 23 will be placed with 27 1440p


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its 27 inch too  which is good for when i only side maybe 12 inches away
> 
> i have 3 monitors
> a 23 3D 1080p, 27 4K and 24 1080p, the 23 will be placed with 27 1440p



My old work setup was a 27 IPS Asus acer ultrawide and 27 TN Asus. 

My home setup is just a 24" dell 4k


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 16, 2018)

cdawall said:


> My old work setup was a 27 IPS Asus acer ultrawide and 27 TN Asus.
> 
> My home setup is just a 24" dell 4k


i think my 23 3D is TN but when you put it on full rgp it looks fine, all my monitors do. people say you cant notice 8bit color from 10 bit in games and i can say that is incredibly false, since my 4k monitor is 10 bit i notice a HUGE difference lol.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i think my 23 3D is TN but when you put it on full rgp it looks fine, all my monitors do. people say you cant notice 8bit color from 10 bit in games and i can say that is incredibly false, since my 4k monitor is 10 bit i notice a HUGE difference lol.



Same thing on my 4k. It's so pretty.


----------

